# Devin Townsend tabs arranged for a "normal" tuning?



## Black_Sheep (May 30, 2011)

Does anyone out there know if there's some Dev tabs available for standard tuning? (preferably for a 7-string guitar...)


----------



## nostealbucket (May 30, 2011)

Black_Sheep said:


> Does anyone out there know if there's some Dev tabs available for standard tuning? (preferably for a 7-string guitar...)




He tunes his 7 to open C with a low G. Its not as crazy as it sounds, but runs n' stuff is pretty much symmetrical. tuning your guitar to that wouldn't be that bad. Unless you don't have the proper gauge of string to go that low. 

Meh. try it.


----------



## Black_Sheep (May 30, 2011)

Good point. 

Damn, i gotta stop posting while being tired.


----------



## nostealbucket (May 30, 2011)

Black_Sheep said:


> Good point.
> 
> Damn, i gotta stop posting while being tired.




It happens to all of us.


----------



## Psychobuddy (May 30, 2011)

If you're not looking to do his seven string stuff, drop-c works pretty much fine for everything else...errr well for everything that is in open-c. Hopefully that helps...


----------



## SirMyghin (May 31, 2011)

Why not just rearrange them yourself?


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 2, 2011)

nostealbucket said:


> He tunes his 7 to open C with a low G.



I watched a video recently that now he does open B. Which I'm assuming is open C but a half step down.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 5, 2011)

Ralyks said:


> I watched a video recently that now he does open B. Which I'm assuming is open C but a half step down.



I think open-B was for parts of Addiction. Pretty sure almost everything else is in open-C with the low G for the 7-string parts


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Jun 17, 2011)

Do you guys remember his "shred" vid when he was plugging D'addario strings...nice


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 19, 2011)

My tip would be to get a good tab of a song in Guitar Pro and just change the tuning to standard and shift the fingerings around until it makes sense. That's what I did. I know for a fact that all of Hyperdrive and most of Storm, Bastard and Away can be played on a 7 in B Standard with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Sikthness (Jun 19, 2011)

Don't forget about Vampira, you should be able to knock that out in standard tuning, in fact it may be originally played in standard. Also, Possession in standard on a 7. There is a GP out there for both. I won't upload them cuz i don't want to host on mediafire or something cuz I'm lazy, but they can be found on UG or 911tabs.com. If not, just message me n I'll hook you up.


----------

